# chevy 2500hd



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone have real world fuel mileage for 2008 chevy 2500hd 6.0 6-speed 3.7 axel 4x4 crew cab(4 door)short wheel base work truck...55-60 mph highway and towing 8000lb boat at same speeds?.......thinking of buying .......... dl


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Momma's Worry said:


> Anyone have real world fuel mileage for 2008 chevy 2500hd 6.0 6-speed 3.7 axel 4x4 crew cab(4 door)short wheel base work truck...55-60 mph highway and towing 8000lb boat at same speeds?.......thinking of buying .......... dl


I have a 2008 Chevy LT1 Silverado 2500HD 4x4 crew cab pick up with the 6.0 gas, 6-speed tranny and a camper shell on the bed. I don't drive it other than towing or etc since I have an older vehicle for work/etc. Here are my typical gas number.

Non-Towing:
Around Town= 12-13 MPG
Highway @ 60mph with cruse on = 15-16 MPG

Towing my 52hp Kobato tractor with loader, brush hog and trailer (~8,000)
Around town = not sure but I guess 9-10 MPG
Highway @ 60mph = 10-12 MPG.

Hope this helps. As for gas milage, it is what it is. But for pulling, it can pull what you need.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Same truck in diesel Z71 Crew Cab.

Not Towing:
City/Hwy - 16-17/21-22(70mph)

Towing (3500lbs-large bay boat with T-Top):
City/Hwy - 9-12/13-15(65mph)

Reasonably flat terrain and I'm pretty light footed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I had an 09 Chevy 2500 6.0 6 speed Z71 short bed CC. Pulling my 23 ft majek from my house to Matagorda and back 90 miles took 1/2 tank of gas there and back running 60mph,if I was lucky enough to get it to stay there, put on cruise and it would drop speed then down shift and run 3500 RPM's. 7.8 mpg!!! highway cruise on 12-13 mpg empty running 70-75! 2011 F-250 6.7 FX4 CC same boat 14mpg running 70 with cruise on! Doesn't down shift and if it does you'll never know it did! Highway running 75 empty pencil to paper average at last 300 mile trip 20mpg


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never had a problem with mine down shifting while cruising @ 60-65MPH. I guess each truck is different. A lot depends on how one drives, quick take offs, quick lane changes with acceleration. If I keep my foot out of it and cruse, the gas numbers are decent for such a big motor.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I have yet to tow with mine yet, 07.5 2500hd CC 4x4 6.0l, but my numbers were similar to ATC's non towing. Mine is lifted on 35's and I see about a MPG less than he mentioned prior to having a live tune on the truck. Biggest thing I noticed after the tune was the transmission didnt feel like such a slushbox and I gained about 1.5 MPG after that, will find out what it does with the boat behind it when I pull it out of the slip for the winter cleanup/repairs.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

My 07.5 SRW Dura tows the RV 60mph...RV is 13,600# dry. Don't know about fuel economy though.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

If you are worried about mpg don't buy that truck. You will get 7-8 mpg towing and it will be a dog pulling a 8000 lb trailer. I pulled a 6000lb trailer with mine and you had to keep it in 5th. My wifes Expedition will pull it better. I had to keep it in 5th pulling my 6x10 trailer with mule on it. Best highway milage empty with wind at my back was 14.2. Mine was same as the one you are looking at except LWB.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Navi said:


> I have yet to tow with mine yet, 07.5 2500hd CC 4x4 6.0l, but my numbers were similar to ATC's non towing. Mine is lifted on 35's and I see about a MPG less than he mentioned prior to having a live tune on the truck. Biggest thing I noticed after the tune was the transmission didnt feel like such a slushbox and I gained about 1.5 MPG after that, will find out what it does with the boat behind it when I pull it out of the slip for the winter cleanup/repairs.


I knew when I purchased this truck that MPG were going to be good. I purchased it for towing. I don't have a single problem towing my big tractor with implements.

But, just curious, what "tuning" to the tranny did you do?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> I knew when I purchased this truck that MPG were going to be good. I purchased it for towing. I don't have a single problem towing my big tractor with implements.
> 
> But, just curious, what "tuning" to the tranny did you do?


The tune I had done by nelsons performance in san antonio. They make adjustments to the a/f ratio, timing and a few other parameters on the engine side. As for tuning related to the transmission they adjust shift points and line pressure to help eliminate the hesitation between shifts, its similar to adding a shift kit but not quite. Basically you go from have a long pause between shifts to having a crisp change with no hesitation between shifts.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

2010 crew cab 2500 hd 4x4 6.0 auto 11 mpg not towing on a good day. Company truck and they buy the gas so I dont care


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

tx-fisherdude said:


> 2010 crew cab 2500 hd 4x4 6.0 auto 11 mpg not towing on a good day. Company truck and they buy the gas so I dont care


the owners of this truck must let me test the milage myself if they want a sale,numbers are all over the scale ..I am looking for 19mpg at 55mph no load and 11mpg at 55mph towing my 8k lb grady-white.... d law


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I honestly don't think your going to be able to get those kind of number out of a 6.0 GM.

I've had the 6.0 but in all fairness it did have the 4.10 and not the 3.73 and the best I could get on the HWY was around 14, pulling my trailer at best I got around 8. The problem with the 6.0 for pulling,especially anything with any weight is that it makes all it's horsepower at really high RPM, it makes plenty of power but it revs like crazy and uses a ton of fuel in the process. 

I'm not sure how much your going to actually be using it for pulling but maybe a diesel would be a better idea to get the numbers your looking for. Since I switched to the diesel I get 20-21 running 65/70 on the interstate and 14/15 around town and 10/11 towing about 10,000lbs at 65. Of course there is also the downside that diesel costs more than gas these days and the higher up front costs but it will also hold it's value better than the gas engine.

I do alot of pulling and to me it was worth it when I get to where I'm going and I'm not worn out from trying so hard to drive, I was always trying to juggle my speed going down a hill so I could make it up the other side with out it downshifting and starting to rev then trying to get it to shift back up to make speed back up the downside to start over again.:headknock

The diesel I just set the cruise wherever I want it and let it go rarely ever downshifts. 

Just giving you my experience from having owned both, there's pro's and con's to either one I guess.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Momma's Worry said:


> the owners of this truck must let me test the milage myself if they want a sale,numbers are all over the scale ..I am looking for 19mpg at 55mph no load and 11mpg at 55mph towing my 8k lb grady-white.... d law


Personally I just dont see that happening, although my experience at driving 55 mph is limited.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Momma's Worry said:


> the owners of this truck must let me test the milage myself if they want a sale,numbers are all over the scale ..I am looking for 19mpg at 55mph no load and 11mpg at 55mph towing my 8k lb grady-white.... d law


Dream on! My wife had a 07 1/2 crew chevy with a 5.3 and 342 gears. It was 2wd and had the **** on it where it ran on 4cyl part of the time. Best it ever saw was 18.5 empty running between 65 & 70.
I will guarantee you will never get over 10 towing or over 15 empty. I had an 05, 07, and a 09 with the 6.0 all 2500 all 4wd 05 had 4.10 other 3.73. I now have 2011 Cummins Dodge and just smile every time I hook something to the hitch.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

cobrayakker said:


> Dream on! My wife had a 07 1/2 crew chevy with a 5.3 and 342 gears. It was 2wd and had the **** on it where it ran on 4cyl part of the time. Best it ever saw was 18.5 empty running between 65 & 70.
> I will guarantee you will never get over 10 towing or over 15 empty. I had an 05, 07, and a 09 with the 6.0 all 2500 all 4wd 05 had 4.10 other 3.73. I now have 2011 Cummins Dodge and just smile every time I hook something to the hitch.


tested the truck for 100mls at 55mph and got 17mpg.....no load...only pull the 8000lb boat about 12-15 times a year all trips are under 100mls radius,most under 60 mls radius...bought it today for $16,500 drive off...price was right for me........ d law


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I had a single cab 2 wheel drive with the 6.0 and 3.73 and as a work truck I got 10mpg.
I ran this truck for 150,000 with no problems.
Now for some reason if I ran it on the highway it seemed to use oil but that's it 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

cobrayakker said:


> Dream on! My wife had a 07 1/2 crew chevy with a 5.3 and 342 gears. It was 2wd and had the **** on it where it ran on 4cyl part of the time. Best it ever saw was 18.5 empty running between 65 & 70.
> 
> seems kinda off to me being a 2wd.. i drive an 08 1/2 ext cab z71 with 5.3l and 3.73 gears and i can get 19-21 running 75 down the hwy and 15-18 in the city depending on how heavy my foot is..
> 
> ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Momma's Worry said:


> tested the truck for 100mls at 55mph and got 17mpg.....no load...only pull the 8000lb boat about 12-15 times a year all trips are under 100mls radius,most under 60 mls radius...bought it today for $16,500 drive off...price was right for me........ d law


went from Liberty to Kemah yesterday (101 miles)and back ..all under 60 mph.....checked out fill up to fill up at 15.1 mpg........guess that's good as it will be ........now for the 8000lb boat tow check..........


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

calphil said:


> cobrayakker said:
> 
> 
> > Dream on! My wife had a 07 1/2 crew chevy with a 5.3 and 342 gears. It was 2wd and had the **** on it where it ran on 4cyl part of the time. Best it ever saw was 18.5 empty running between 65 & 70.
> ...


----------

